# go pro?



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Was keen to get a go pro to capture some jack footage , till I remembered I'm always crusing under jetties so it probably wouldn't work , any ideas ?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Chest harness.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Never heard of the chest harness will look Into it , I thought about the head cam but not really keen be wearing that all the time


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

You could try a Contour Roam and get the baseball cap mount http://store.contour.com/ae/us/mounts/h ... cts,mounts


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Both look great an good alternative , cheers boys


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Just watched it then , the footage turned out a treat for the harness


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That Sony sports cam has the side-of-head mount that looks less obtrusive than a go pro on the forehead. That said I've never come close to losing mine but I'd leash it to my jacket if I was in surf. I've bumped it getting into my car while wearing it.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

So many players in the market now & prices going down & down , pretty promising for us the consumer


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Get one asap. Look forward to your red vids


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

wanna go me halves mate  :lol:


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Check out geminiwrath's videos. I believe he uses the chest harness.


Sure do.

https://www.youtube.com/user/geminiwrai ... rid&view=0

The only issue I have is I the rod/paddle can occasionally get in the way or knock the camera in the heat of the moment. Once you get used to it it's only a minor irritation though.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cool , how many batteries do you take out for a 2-3hr sesh ? Also what edition are you using ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I get about 4.5hrs out of the batteries on my hero2 but I have the battery bacpac attached. Effectively doubles the run time.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hero 2 with a battery bacpac at 720p, 30 frames per second will record for just under four hours, two hours without the extended battery. The more data per second you're recording the faster the battery runs out, so recording at 1080p or 720p at 60 frames a second will drain the battery faster. This is what I've found on my own trips.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Squidley said:


> Hero 2 with a battery bacpac at 720p, 30 frames per second will record for just under four hours, two hours without the extended battery. The more data per second you're recording the faster the battery runs out, so recording at 1080p or 720p at 60 frames a second will drain the battery faster. This is what I've found on my own trips.


Looks like I'll have to do some research , I have no idea what those numbers mean


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

The camera can be set up to record more or less pixels (720 and 1080 refer to the number of rows of pixels) in a given still image in the video, and can vary the number of images recorded every second (frame rate). The more pixels per image and the more images per second the more battery is consumed. 720 pixel high frames at 30 frames a second is a good quality setting and you'll get two hours record time out of that with a bare Hero 2. If you use the 1080 setting it'll look clearer but you'll get less record time.


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

I record at 1080/30 using the standard battery on my Hero2, but only when I need to. I prefer to capture the events that matter, rather than try to get the whole trip. It can mean you miss the start of a fight, but it also means you should never run out of power. A trip offshore could last 6 hours (or more), and I prefer not to crack the case and expose the unit to salt for a battery change. I think (from memory) I can get over 2 hours worth of solid video with my current setup.

Is the backpack worth it? I've never had a problem with battery thus far, but I'm being picky with footage too. A timelapse of an entire trip is something I'd like to do with sufficient battery one day.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers for the run down fellas , I mostly do a 2-3 hr sessions at a time & would like to run it the hole time just incase a big red jumps on


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Not sure what the battery drain is for time lapse. Keza might know, he's done time lapses for a few of his videos. The extended battery almost doubles the record time but takes up the slot where you might want to put the remote control accessory. You'll want to use a 32 gb card with the extended battery, you'll run out of storage before power with a 16 gig card.


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah i've maxed out my memory, so storage is no issue. Time lapse should be fine for my freshwater adventures, but the offshore trips tend to be much longer.


----------

